
Things I've learned from hiring interns for IBM - acangiano
http://programmingzen.com/2010/09/20/things-ive-learned-from-hiring-interns-for-ibm/
======
wooster

      I could literally hear them typing as I presented 
      them with questions that they weren’t familiar with.
    

I've had this happen to me while conducting phone interviews more times than
I'd ever expected. It's amazing that people think they can get away with it or
that it's in any way appropriate.

~~~
vicaya
More reasons to type on glass :)

------
chrisaycock
I second the comment about open-ended computer science questions. I like to
ask candidates what happens during a thread switch. Their responses allow me
to probe other areas of computing knowledge. What are the performance
implications of locking? How can we make a networking application event-driven
without threads? That really gives me a sense of whether the candidate keeps
up-to-date with concepts like epoll() and libevent.

------
ulicin
For more information about this article, and applying to an IBM internship at
the Toronto lab, visit [http://blog-db2oncampus.blogspot.com/2010/08/job-
internship-...](http://blog-db2oncampus.blogspot.com/2010/08/job-internship-
opportunities-at-ibm.html)

